# Looking for a travel mate to Oz in July 2011



## wanderlust11 (May 26, 2011)

Hi there,

how are you doing, travellers?
I'm planning to travel to Oz in July 2011 but as I would feel a bit lonely on my own I'm looking for a travel companion (male or female).
Is anyone interested in joining? I do not have a fixed plan yet, but I'd like to travel 1-2 months, definitely including the East coast and the biggest cities and most famous sights.
To introduce myself: I'm from Europe, 20 years old, female and I always have wanderlust 
I am a bit experienced in travelling (I lived in Ireland for half a year), but it's my first time backpacking.

Hope to hear from you all soon!!!

wanderlust11


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Nice, I am a male Asian who plan to travel OZ in jul - aug. You ok me partner with you?


----------



## nj8199 (Sep 19, 2010)

ill be in melbourne from july 19 till early nov. 
30 female.. staying with my boyfriend who lives there so not backpacking but ill be there


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*Traveling*



wanderlust11 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> how are you doing, travellers?
> I'm planning to travel to Oz in July 2011 but as I would feel a bit lonely on my own I'm looking for a travel companion (male or female).
> ...


*Hi Wonderlust and welcome.
That sound like a lot of fun! I would imagine there will be someone ready to join you on the adventure.
Be sure to keep us up to date on the plans as well as the trip.

Gene*


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

nj8199 said:


> ill be in melbourne from july 19 till early nov.
> 30 female.. staying with my boyfriend who lives there so not backpacking but ill be there


I will be in WA from mid July till late Aug. Timing and destination may not be able to join your group.


----------



## Peterpans! (Jul 1, 2011)

Gene said:


> *Hi Wonderlust and welcome.
> That sound like a lot of fun! I would imagine there will be someone ready to join you on the adventure.
> Be sure to keep us up to date on the plans as well as the trip.
> 
> Gene*


Try googling gumtree or you can go into hostels advertising for a travel buddy!


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Peterpans! said:


> Try googling gumtree or you can go into hostels advertising for a travel buddy!


Thanks Mate


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Peterpans! said:


> if you want to book some cheap tours or packages, send me an email [email protected]
> 
> Cheers!


That's nice, I plan to go treetop, Albany. What's the cost for the 2 destinations and is it a day trip for each place?

Thanks


----------



## Peterpans! (Jul 1, 2011)

You can do it in a day tour, or spread yourself out for a few days. Adventure Tours Australia offers a good one that shows you the pinnacles, the dunes, and the beaches. They range in price from $150 to $500 for 5 to 6 day trips


----------

